# Omega Dynamic



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is a watch I have been after for a little while; and when I saw one in a dealers window at an uncharacteristically low price - I had to have it. It does not have papers or original box etc. (which would have put me off if it was on Ebay) but it is 100% true and pukka and in excellent condition.

It is the third generation of Omega's Dynamic range - this particular type is the automatic, dated version. The serial number of this one seems to date it as 1995.










It is as true a pilots watch as any other "pilots" watch, this particular model echoing Omega's own pilot watches as supplied to the RAF in the 1950's. The essential elements of a pilots watch are generally: very readable from any angle, rugged, hackable and generally have a big crown so that it can be adjusted by the gloved hand. This Dynamic certainly has these qualities: high grade stainless steel case with a superbly executed brushed all over finish, screw down big crown, flat sapphire crystal with anti reflective coating on the inside.










The back is unassuming but just right. A finely circular brushed finish, with a simply engraved Omega logo in a circle. Thankfully, the previous owner must have taken care with this one as it is vitually unmarked.










Taking the back off reveals the plate protecting the movement from dust and magnetic fields, again unmarked and testament to someone taking care with his one. Once this was gently removed the works can be examined in detail.

For a movement that's not going to be on display, this one is finished with Omega's usual high standard. It is a Omega Cal 1108 running at 28,800 bpm, which is derived from the ETA 2892-A2, which seems to find its way into many high grade watches and always seems to provide COSC accuracy without actually being certified to that standard.










It came on its original chocolate leather 19mm strap with original Omega buckle, but I have taken this off at the moment to try it out on a few variations. This model was also supplied by Omega on a bracelet not unlike the current Speedmaster.

LIKES

This watch just loves different straps, I have already found it looks good on grey or black NATO's, black or brown leather (particularly with white thread details) it even looks OK on a blue "Shark" that I have - the yellow seconds hand contrasting with it quite nicely. The anti reflective coating really does make a difference and combined with the dagger hands, really does make it so easy to read at any angle. Finally, I just love the date wheel in italics font, to match the dial numerals - triffic!









DISLIKES

19mm strap size. Bit of a bugger, but I can live with it.










Have a nice day (I am).


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

What a beauty! Colour me green....


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Lovely watch ESL, I've always had a hankering for that model ever since they came out, which according to this interesting site Omega Dynamic was in March 1997. Unfortunately I've never managed to come across one at the right price & time. My only wish is that it was the same size as the chrono version (39mm).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah - Omega dates are always interesting to work out. According to Omega's own information, this particular model was first launched in 1995, with the first variant of chrono in 1996 and the second version in 1996/7. Using the caseback reference number, which can usually be more reliable than the movement serial number, mine dates to 1997. Incidentally, Omega also records the end date for production as 1999 and not 2000.

I suspect that website, which I had seen previously, is just generalising on the dates - and is therefore generally accurate.

None of this is to say that Omega's information is 100% accurate, it's just that this is what it says.


----------



## JAV (Jan 28, 2004)

Congrats ESL,

lovely watch, the Dynamic. Despite its smallish size (compared to current watches) it is one of my favourites. They seem to appreciate in price though recently, so probably good luck that you spotted one for a decent price.

As for straps: yes 19mm is a bugger, but most 20mm straps do fit with a little tweaking...you only have to watch for non-tapering straps (i.e. flieger with rivets): they look odd because off the small diameter of the dial.

Another suggestion perhaps: this DeBeer strap in havana-tan:










cheers, Jorgen


----------



## jonsedar (Mar 13, 2005)

lovely stuff george, a good find!

those 3rd gen Dynamics manage to pull off a classic look while looking totally unique, me likee


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Like that DeBeer strap Jorgen - very nice.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice watch George, I luv'em....20mm will fit without too much squeezing depending on the tolerance of the original strap manufacturer I find, not sure the date suits the metal bracelet as well as leather though, I tried mine on the bracelet when I first got it but soon slapped a strap on it, the Chrono though looks perfect on the bracelet.....or its just me!









They are so easy to read, and yes the small detail of the date font matching the hours.....perfect, and Typical of Omega detailing.










I found the dates go for around Â£260 > Â£350 and the Chronos Â£ 350 > Â£500

Great value for a watch that keeps well within COSC accuracy.

Best regards David

Forgot to mention this ones on one of Roys oiled leathers with a deployment....so nice.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice watch! I keep liking those when I see them and really think I might have to try and pick one up someday. How big/small does it wear on the wrist?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Excellent find George i have often felt that the Dynamic was a "lost child" in the Omega range i also feel that IMHO it is a strap watch.

Regards

Martin


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Lovely watch, new to this tyro. Congrats!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Didn't know there were so many Dynamics on the Forum







.

Just been messing with some detail shots - nothing brilliant but OK I suppose:

Rotor Detail










Stating it's heritage unashamedly










Tried it on a bracelet over the weekend, but to be honest, I don't think any "Pilot" watch looks well on a bangle. They all seem to look much better on leather.

I have to say, I've put it back on the original Omega leather now - looks sooo much better.

This just about sums it up for me - this dial has character:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bootiful watch George, I`ve fancied one for sometime but they don`t seem to appear for sale very often and then they get snapped up









Cool photo`s BTW


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi George that a keeper for sure  As for the 19mm strap I think I could live with that when it's attached to that Omega


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I do like them, thought long and hard before not buying the zeno chrono version, there is a watchmakers in the Westgate Arcade in Pboro that has had one for sale for ages but his prices are way OTT.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a very nice watch - the Dynamic is a great design!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great watch George ... elegant in its simplicity


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys - its good to be back in the watch buying mood now.

I have decided to only go for quality rather than quantity from now on though.

That's why I decided to come back to RLT after my little period in the wilderness.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice to have you back george


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Thanks for the comments guys - its good to be back in the watch buying mood now.
> 
> I have decided to only go for quality rather than quantity from now on though.


I go for both









Although some may not always be of the highest quality


















> That's why I decided to come back to RLT after my little period in the wilderness.


As Paul says











pg tips said:


> nice to have you back george


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ESL said:


> That's why I decided to come back to RLT after my little period in the wilderness.


Sometimes the wilderness is necessary  good to have you back George


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESL said:


> I have decided to only go for quality rather than quantity from now on though.


I need to start taking this approach.









Very nice watch George...I love the italic font on these.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I need to start taking this approach.


Bloody hell Paul yo have some of the best looking quality electrics i've seen!


----------

